# Manufacturing of own RTA Design



## Brommer (8/8/18)

Hi people, 

Does anyone have experience in designing and then manufacturing a prototype of their own RTA design?

Any info would be greatly appreciated

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/8/18)

I have a dream that someone will make a 2ml Rta(not rdta) that can fill through a squonk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (8/8/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> I have a dream that someone will make a 2ml Rta(not rdta) that can fill through a squonk


How would that work?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> How would that work?


There are already squonk rdtas. So using the same concept of holes drilled into the base of the tank where the 510 pin comes through. Would work easily on a tank with a raised deck such as most OBS tanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (8/8/18)

Cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/8/18)

Maybe speak to @HPBotha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/8/18)

Brommer said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Does anyone have experience in designing and then manufacturing a prototype of their own RTA design?
> 
> ...


Any experienced fitter will be able to machine the metal parts of the RTA according do ur given measurements. 

Order few spare RTA glass of other manufacturers and choose the size u think will be the best for your rta. This will be the easiest option..

Only part that remains is the orings, post screws, 510 screw and the peak insulator which can be easily obtained websites like fasttech.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zister (8/8/18)

I have a lot of experience with it. If you keen I could have a look at making a proto for you, if the design is good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (8/8/18)

Hmmmm spelling malfunction in the title?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hmmmm spelling malfunction in the title?


Hahaha classic @RainstormZA well spotted

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Brommer (8/8/18)

Thanks for the feedback guys!
I will definitely follow up.

PS: sorry for the malfunction in the title, will “improve” in version 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/8/18)

Brommer said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> I will definitely follow up.
> 
> PS: sorry for the malfunction in the title, will “improve” in version 2


No sweat @Brommer and thx for being a sport and not foaming at the mouth and going crazy at us

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/8/18)

Brommer said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> I will definitely follow up.
> 
> PS: sorry for the malfunction in the title, will “improve” in version 2


The dictionary goes crazy on the forum for some reason, happens with me all the time when I access it from my phone browser. Just go to thread tools at the top and then edit title

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/8/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hahaha classic @RainstormZA well spotted


Hehehe i was just being funny.

This thread will be interesting if you can make a custom rda, rta or rtda.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The dictionary goes crazy on the forum for some reason, happens with me all the time when I access it from my phone browser. Just go to thread tools at the top and then edit title


Oh wow @Faiyaz Cheulkar never knew you could do that..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The dictionary goes crazy on the forum for some reason, happens with me all the time when I access it from my phone browser. Just go to thread tools at the top and then edit title


Oh wow @Faiyaz Cheulkar never knew you could do that..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (9/8/18)

Brommer said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Does anyone have experience in designing and then manufacturing a prototype of their own RTA design?
> 
> ...





http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...ess-steel-2ml-24mm-diameter.html#.W2vm_cJ9gkI

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/8/18)

zadiac said:


> http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...ess-steel-2ml-24mm-diameter.html#.W2vm_cJ9gkI



See im not crazy it can be done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

